# Is there a way to use nvidia by default instead of intel on an optimus laptop?



## shak (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi everyone

I cant so this through bios. I ve managed to use only intel by choosing only that card in my xorg conf. If i choose the bus id of the nvidia it results in error when trying to launch x. 

Is there a way to do this? Has anyone managed to get nvidia-xrun to work on freebsd?


----------



## shkhln (Aug 21, 2019)

How that is different from https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/guide-to-install-and-use-intel-on-nvidia-optimus-machine.71923/?


----------

